# Sandhill Cranes?



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

I might get a chance to hunt some of these this weekend? I am thinking #4 steel shot full or modified choke in my 12 gauge should do the trick? 

Am I on the right track?


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

More like BB or T shot and even then a 10Ga would be the weapon of choice.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

hahahahaha no way dude. BB or T. Better yet Hevi Shot "Dead Coyote". Full choke for sure. I've wasted alot of shells with them bastages and still not a single one bagged. Flying Tanks.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

#4 shot is probably going to be too small unless you're getting some very close shots. Sandhills are very large, tough birds.

I would go BB, BBB or T in a 10 gauge or 3.5" 12 gauge.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Those things are tough, they can kill Dogs. Go big! Good luck.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I would use 3in BBB atleast. Modified or full choke. I took some 2 3/4 in 6's for clean up on the wounded ones. Those things get mad when u go get um and there just winged. Ended takin one down with the 2 3/4in, but he was close.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Have to disagree with the rest here. 

Smaller shot will give you more chances at head, neck, and wings. most of the chest shots in any size and caliber will not bring one down and never make it through the meat and breast plate. 

Lead 5s and 2s have proven to be the best but if you have to use steel than 2s and BBs have been the ticket.


Just like shooting lawn furniture!:work::work:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Those things any GOOD to eat?


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Those things any GOOD to eat?


Lawn furniture or cranes??LOL

They are top shelf!


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

wacker said:


> Have to disagree with the rest here.
> 
> Smaller shot will give you more chances at head, neck, and wings. most of the chest shots in any size and caliber will not bring one down and never make it through the meat and breast plate.
> 
> ...


Yea....that will work great if you want wounded birds all over the county.sad3sm


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Good point about the lead Wacker. Choice of shot size should depend on if your getn a close decoying shot or pass shooting them and there just in range. You mite be knockin feathers off with some 2's or smaller lead shot. Take different shot sizes with you. We shot over 40 of them last year, some pass shooting, some decoying. Guys used 3in 2's to 3 1/2in BBB.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Those things any GOOD to eat?


I have been told they have red meat, like beef.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

wacker said:


> Lawn furniture or cranes??LOL
> 
> They are top shelf!


Thanks! Here's a recipe if anyone gets one.

http://www.leasehunter.com/blog/sandhill-crane-recipe.html


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

bzzboyz said:


> Yea....that will work great if you want wounded birds all over the county.sad3sm


What a assnine thing to say. maybe you should use the search function a little more be for trying to slam someone.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

do what ole tred barta did on tv the other day . use a re-curve bow. he almost got one. lol


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

From what I understood, if you are crane hunting only, you can use lead. If you are shooting at ducks or geese or have any waterfowl decoys besides cranes, then you have to use steel.

For Cranes-
In the past, I used 12 guage 00 Buck shot when strictly crane hunting. The reason I didn't use 10 guage was because the heavy lead loads discharged some powder during the automatic ejection (SP10) that I felt in my face.

For Geese-
I use my 10 guage with BB.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

wacker said:


> Have to disagree with the rest here.
> 
> Smaller shot will give you more chances at head, neck, and wings. most of the chest shots in any size and caliber will not bring one down and never make it through the meat and breast plate.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Lead 4's are my favorite.

"Yea....that will work great if you want wounded birds all over the county.sad3sm "

Wrong. Many of the old timers used lead 6's for the exact reason Wacker said.


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

wacker said:


> What a assnine thing to say. maybe you should use the search function a little more be for trying to slam someone.


What exactly am I supposed to be searching for? What an expert you are on everything? And if I was "SLAMMING" you, you would have known it. Just stating my opinion like you were.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

bb steel or hevi shot 4 or 2 , or lead 6 or 4, is what i would use.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

TEALnexttime said:


> do what ole tred barta did on tv the other day . use a re-curve bow. he almost got one. lol


I saw that clip. I wonder how many arrows he actually slung at them. He hit one, but it didn't go down.Some of those birds were so low, a 410 could of put them dowm. Lots of birds. They sure were droppin them with the shotguns for sure thow.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

bzzboyz said:


> What exactly am I supposed to be searching for? What an expert you are on everything? And if I was "SLAMMING" you, you would have known it. Just stating my opinion like you were.


Nothing but it kept your pie hole shut for 1hour and 40 min. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

The man asked for opinions and had yours differ from mine you could say some thing like i did in the first line of my post "Have to disagree with the rest here."

I know its hard but try to get along with the other boys and girls.


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

I guide hunts for cranes up in the Lubbock area and I can assure you that number 4's will work if they aren't sky high....Like said earlier you are hoping on a head or neck shot, so the more pellets the better...If you can find lead # 2's then snatch them up but only if you will be shootin at cranes strictly....Personally I have had ten crane hunts this year and have only had one hunt we did not limit out....I tried the buckshot when I was a freshman at Tech and I can tell you I kill a whole lot more birds with #4 and 2s then I ever was with buckshot....The main thing to remember is aim for the head or neck, these birds are big and appear as if they are moving slower than they really are so more of a lead is needed than you expect....You can shoot the majority of time and hear the pellets hittin them in the body and you night get lucky to have one fall after flyin for a distance....if ya'll need anymore let me know


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

What has worked for me was either either hevi shot 2s or lead BBs. With a 10 GA.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I've also run a few crane hunts, but never been to the "promised land" in the panhandle. Fields there hold thousands of birds and here on the coast a good field has a hundred or two. Big difference. 

Fours are about the last thing I'd use. #6 turkey loads have a lot more pellets, they're the ticket if you're not going to shoot waterfowl AND you expect close shots. Use a turkey tube or a xfull choke and head shoot them. I've done it and had it work great. 

The problem with the above is they have to be close, and you have to be a good shot. As stated above, they are very deceptive and take more lead than you would imagine. They are also easy to underestimate range on, for the same reason and if you aren't used to hunting them, yes, as the man said, you'll have a lot of cripples going back to the roost to die. 

On the coast, or pass shooting anywhere, the best crane hunters I know shoot 10 ga. lead BBs. Buckshot is dangerous and due to the thin patterns it's a big crippler as well. 

Crane is exceptional on the table. Often referred to as "ribeye of the sky". The meat resembles steak. 

Good luck. Choose your armament based on where and how you're hunting and your skill and experience level. Unless you're an expert shot and hunting over really good decoys (stuffers) in an area where you can pick and choose your shots (panhandle) I'd suggest lead bbs if your exclusively hunting Ichabods, steel Ts if you may want to shoot some geese.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the reply's and suggestions. I got some lead #4's from a past pheasant shoot. We may be over duck decoys as well so sounds like we need steel. I take all under consideration.


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

.22 then hurry to the truck and leave. Make sure you are in your brother in laws truck though.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

bzzboyz said:


> What exactly am I supposed to be searching for? What an expert you are on everything? And if I was "SLAMMING" you, you would have known it. Just stating my opinion like you were.


It was your opinion but it was a blanket statement and not correct, and came across bad,IMO I might not be an expert but I bet have a hell of alot more experience hunting them than most.
I have guided in the "promised land" lol, like Levelwind called it. For 5 years, and have killed more cranes in that period than most will in a lifetime(not boasting just a fact), and 4's were my go to load. He asked for crane loads, so if he wants the best for cranes that means lead, and you don't need BBB , T's and such. If you can find lead 2's grab then but they are about impossible to find in our part of the world and since Activ closed up shop. Heck I have shot many cranes with 7 1/2's and 6's while pheasant hunting and they folded just fine.
Any load can wound if it is stretched past it's performance level.
At Academy, Federal HiBrass lead 4's 1 1/4 oz, it is like $10-11 a box, put in a full choke if pass shooting or mod if decoying. And aim at the head not the body, you will want to use the body as an aiming point, but don't.


----------



## little trout (Jun 23, 2009)

*bow??*

i guess they get along with the deer....


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I was going check TPWD website....but is shotgun the only legal way to shoot them? .22 or .22 mag seems like it would be a good choice for them.


jacobp80 said:


> .22 then hurry to the truck and leave. Make sure you are in your brother in laws truck though.


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

I have seen a .22 work. About 75 yards from me. Tasted good too!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have killed a many of those things and always with BBB's. Are they good to eat ? Well if you like shoe leather.. yes they will put a dogs eye out with their big ole beak. And we had one jump a hunter and bury his talons in his thigh and it was a standoff. The hunter had the crane by the neck and looking each other in the eye. I was rolling on the ground laughing. The crain pierced through two layers of hunting clothes into the guys leg with his feet. Big bruises and welps and blood. 

It was funny at the time.

Charlie


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

My buddy uses BB & T. He uses the "Black Cloud". Thats what i would use.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

jacobp80 said:


> I have seen a .22 work. About 75 yards from me. Tasted good too!


Right I know it works but is it legal?


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

Using a .22 is not legal.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The first one I killed was coming down a fence row real low on a hazy day. At about fifly yards I felt like I was about to take on a B-52 with a BB gun. I broke his wing at 20 yards with goose shot and ended up killing him with a T-post.
I have taken a lot more along with many geese while living in Western Oklahoma. Used the brest meat from both mixed with pork. Made darn good smoked sausage.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I use steel BB-BBB just because I want the option to shoot a goose or duck passing by. If you are strictly going after cranes, then definitely shoot lead 4s. Whatever ammo you choose, bring plenty of it.

The fullest choke you can get, and 3.5 inch if your gun can take it.... and aim for the head. Find the highest spot between the roost and their feeding field and set up there.... They will be at their lowest flight elevation at this spot. They are very wary birds, so stay EXTREMELY still and well camofluaged. Bring a bunch of people and spread them out to cover the flight pattern. I have hunted with groups as large as 12 people when pass shooting them.

Be prepared to smack them in the head with your gun butt and I wouldnt advise using a dog. Most of the birds you shoot will keep flying.... Yes, you are hitting them most likely and you will be able to hear the pellets bounce off them.

I have never setup to decoy them in (too much $$ in equipment), only pass shot. I would be it would be a hell of a show though.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

And dont use a .22 unless you like giving more funds to the state...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> . If you are strictly going after cranes, then *definitely shoot lead 4s*. Whatever ammo you choose, bring plenty of it.
> 
> Most of the birds you shoot will keep flying.... *Yes, you are hitting them most likely and you will be able to hear the pellets bounce off them.*


:headknock:headknock


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> :headknock:headknock


Are you beating your head against the wall because you picked two quotes out of my "essay" and pieced them together to where it seems that they contradict each other?

Or did you just miss the part where I said to "aim for the head"....

You will hear the pellets hit the body and watch them keep flying no matter what you are shooting (6s, 4s, 2s, BBs, Ts)....

You will FIND the pellets in the head when you go to pick up the bird... haha

To bring them down, you gotta break a wing or hit the neck/head.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Are you beating your head against the wall because you picked two quotes out of my "essay" and pieced them together to where it seems that they contradict each other?
> 
> Or did you just miss the part where I said to "aim for the head"....
> 
> ...


They do not contradict each other. They complement each other.

No, I didn't miss the part where you said "aim for the head".

If you hit the bird at reasonable range with steel t's or lead BBs out of a big gun with a reasonably good pattern, you will not "hit the body and see them keep flying". I've folded a lot of cranes within 40+ yards using big shot and they were dead right there. Body shots.

Smaller shot is for good shots in very specific situations. Otherwise the outcome is just as you stated.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> They do not contradict each other. They complement each other.
> 
> No, I didn't miss the part where you said "aim for the head".
> 
> ...


Noted.... my apologies....

40 yards.... yes, Dead on impact....

All of my hunts are total passing shots, so 50+ yards is the norm.... I unfortunately have not broke down and bought a 3.5", so I am stuck with long shots and a small gun... resulting in fewer clean dead kills.

I just try to stick to the "loafers" as I call them, that fly in the 40-50 yard range... most of those are pretty clean folds, except for a few that I have to give the Barry Bonds swing too..... haha


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I went with a guide here in oklahoma 2 weeks ago, he told us to bring turkey loads #4 and shoot the head.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

We shot over decoys and pass shot, I preferred decoys. I hated when they would fall in the decoys and break them to pieces. They actually look like they can hover and go backwards whit their wings locked open. And can be 20 yds down wind with just a flare of the wings. And when you get them to start circling and more and more get in on it and they start a grind on top of you you can't hear yourself think. It is really cool. I have some hunts on VHS, that I should have transferred to disk someday.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

deke said:


> We shot over decoys and pass shot, I preferred decoys. I hated when they would fall in the decoys and break them to pieces. They actually look like they can hover and go backwards whit their wings locked open. And can be 20 yds down wind with just a flare of the wings. And when you get them to start circling and more and more get in on it and they start a grind on top of you you can't hear yourself think. It is really cool. I have some hunts on VHS, that I should have transferred to disk someday.


Ive shot them coming into playas before at point blank while duck hunting, but I would love to hunt them in a field with decoys and layout blinds....

Thats gotta be wild.


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Ive shot them coming into playas before at point blank while duck hunting, but I would love to hunt them in a field with decoys and layout blinds....
> 
> Thats gotta be wild.


Thats how we usually hunt them...We were set up in a shredded corn field the other day hunting for geese....4 cranes were flying off in the distance, I flagged at them and they locked up, circled one time came over the tops of the layouts were I literally could have grabbed one by the legs and set right in....4 dead cranes, nothin better than decoyin cranes...haha...I love it


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you ever specifically set up for them with sandhill decoys?

I hear from others that you have to pretty much have taxidermy birds for your spread.... but I havent found many who specifically go after them.

We hunted some HUGE groups... the roar of 8-10k coming over is wild


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I have killed quite a few over Texas Hunting Products windsocks, but it's a pass shoot the spread type affair most days, as a crane is even more suspicious and wary than a snow goose. I also have hunted them over Outlaw silos. Not very thrilled with them as they wobble or lay over in the wind. But all my crane hunting's been done on the coast where we have fewer birds.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Full body decoys or silosock crane dekes are the way to go. They come right into the silosocks.


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

*RIBEYE IN THE SKY*

JUST RETURNED FROM A GRANDSLAM DEER HUNT IN THE TEXAS PANHANDLE, MULE DEER AND WHITETAILS, BIG DEER 300 LBS PLUS, ANY WAY 2 DEER IN 2 DAYS, SO A CRAIN HUNT WAS INCLUDED, TRY ANY THING ONCE, HAD AN AWESOME GUIDESET OUT DECOYS AND WIND SOCKS, LAY DOWN BLINDS IN MILO STUBBLE, DECOYS IN WINTER WHEAT FIELD, REALLY...IT WAS AWESOME, WHEN THE CRAINS COMMIT BY DROPPING THEIR LEGS THEIR TOAST CAUSE THEIR NOT SPEEDY BIRDS, AND WILL LAND IN YOUR BLIND, i USED A 3" 12 GA WITH HEAVY SHOT CAUSE CANADA GEESE WERE IN THE AREA, THEY MIGRATE TOGETHER I WAS TOLD,3 BIRDS A PERSON PER DAY, HAPPEND'S FAST,GUIDE HAD A CRAIN CALL THAT WORKED REAL WELL OTHERS USED 10 GA AND HAD BETTER LUCK WITH HIGH FLYIER'S, SO FUN I WENT THE NEXT DAY AND DID IT ALL AGAIN..AND THEIR LIKE EATING STEAK HENCE RIBEYE IN THE SKY, AAOUTFITTER.COM OUT OF CLARENDON TX. HUNT DEER THERE EVERY YEAR,,,AWESOME EXPERIENCE,,,CAPT. DANA DOOLEY SALTY DAWG ON THE SABINE


essayons75 said:


> Those things any GOOD to eat?


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Have you ever specifically set up for them with sandhill decoys?
> 
> I hear from others that you have to pretty much have taxidermy birds for your spread.... but I havent found many who specifically go after them.
> 
> We hunted some HUGE groups... the roar of 8-10k coming over is wild


Yeah we shoot them decoying into our silosocks every hunt....I have had at least ten groups of hunters this year who came to specifically crane hunt...We use around 75 silosocks and they work awesome....I have some inflatable ones with a picture of a crane printed on them but I hate them...they shine way too much I believe...I have been thinkin about makin my own stuffers though just to see if I could do it, but silosocks work awesome and we set our layouts up and shoot them feet down settin into the socks...


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the clearification on the .22. Few more questions. I know what feilds they hit but I am not sure where they roast. What do they like? This is Goliad county so we have creeks, brush country. They seem to feed in the same fields year after year. Also are these the correct decoys? http://www.sillosocks.com/Shopping.asp?CategoryId=85 and a decent price? Thanks. I have been wanting to do this for a long time.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Thats them.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

They roost on water at night...


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> They roost on water at night...


Thanks from what I see(google search) they like shallow water cause they don't float in it like a duck right? Lots and lots of stock tanks around here and Coleto Creek Reservoir are the only places I could think they would go. And since I have have never seen one at a tank I have no idea where they are roosting. Maybe the ones I see are just passing thru?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

That's correct. They don't swim well. They like to roost in shallow flats. Mudflats are O.K. too. If you have cranes around consistently they are probably roosting somewhere in the area.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Sandhills have always interested me, when I was young from about 11+ I tried countless times to sneak up on them, haul it on a 4 wheeler and try to catch them...ect. There eyesight is really good b/c they busted me every time or flew to fast for me to catch them.:redface: Yes I know that is wrong but it was a little different then. I never have bagged one, I will try once again using yall suggestions. I did notice that if you jump them 9 out of 10 times they would circle around and check you out...always just out of range.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

you can stalk them...thats how we used to do it at our ranch...lots of walking and sneaking up, hiding next to trees until they look away. Long shots with a 308 sound like fun?

just make sure they are dead, we had a guy hunting them with dogs...he lost 2 dogs the first day. what an idiot. they basically have talons like velociraptors. They are awesome birds and very smart, loud and their noise they make can be chilling.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ckill said:


> Sandhills have always interested me, when I was young from about 11+ I tried countless times to sneak up on them, haul it on a 4 wheeler and try to catch them...ect. There eyesight is really good b/c they busted me every time or flew to fast for me to catch them.:redface: Yes I know that is wrong but it was a little different then. I never have bagged one, I will try once again using yall suggestions. I did notice that if you jump them 9 out of 10 times they would circle around and check you out...*always just out of range*.


Textbook crane move.... haha

they have rangefinders on the bottoms of their feet.


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's some custom Crane decoys I had made late in summer to tweak a fullbody set:



















Hunted over them in the Panhandle for 5 days back in November. Way beautiful and way deadly.

To respond to the original query: Sandhill Cranes is the reason I own a 10 gauge. Remington HD BBs is proper Crane medicine and will prevent the hijnks of wounded birds described above.

Maiming many birds to kill a very few with small shot to convince yourself you're skilled is sad IMO.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Dang! Those look good!

How did you make them???


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> Have you ever specifically set up for them with sandhill decoys?
> 
> I hear from others that you have to pretty much have taxidermy birds for your spread.... but I havent found many who specifically go after them.
> 
> We hunted some HUGE groups... the roar of 8-10k coming over is wild


All the time. You don't need stuffers, not even close. You don't need many of them either. We would use as little as 18 deeks and shoot limits over them. We never used more than 4 dozen decoys, there was no need. Pm me and I'll fill you in on what we used.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

the big fields here in Medina and Uvalde co.'s get full of cranes.
sometimes lots of specks,too.
about 15 yrs back, I was trying to decoy some specks and a small flock of cranes came in. flared about 100 yds out.


----------

